# Concrete box for curved retaining wall, which box to use?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Plastic rd box..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They have all different depths... depending on what the thickness of the wall will be..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

B4T said:


> They have all different depths... depending on what the thickness of the wall will be..


Do you actually embed that flush with wall ?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

B4T said:


> They have all different depths... depending on what the thickness of the wall will be..


How do you attach a cover?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> They have all different depths... depending on what the thickness of the wall will be..


That is a floor box, a damn handy one at that.

I don't think they are listed for fixture support and do not have kits to attach a fixture too.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

BBQ said:


> That is a floor box, a damn handy one at that.
> 
> I don't think they are listed for fixture support and do not have kits to attach a fixture too.


Yup that is a floor box, only has parts to place floor plugs or low voltage outlets into it, cant support fixtures. 

Im thinking of using the box in this link below. It has flanges to screw the box the the inside of the concrete form. My only concern is that because the form wall will be curved this box will not sit flush against the plywood form. 


https://west.nedco.ca/smb-h-10-15-1...8%2529/IPXSMBH1015/ProductInformation.raction


----------

